# PRODUCT WATCH has no captions!



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm very annoyed about being excited about the new Product Watch feature only to discover that NONE of the downloads are closed captioned so far. Not even movie previews. C'mon!  

I know I've been going on and on about captions in the other forums but as a TIVO paying customer who happens to be deaf, I'm entitled to full access as everyone else. I've every right to full access as well under the federal law (ADA) to have 100% closed captioned tv programming. 

There's even a specific FCC complaint form about this lack of captioning and Ive already filed a compliant against my local Fox channel for not captioning their emergency broadcast about a gas explosion. 

I just thought it was fair to alert you to this issue to give TIVO time to add captioning to all its downloads. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

While I'm deaf too and wish this were captioned, 

I'm not sure if this constitutes broadcast tv which would be FCC controlled.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Broadband downloads expressly DO NOT fall under the FCC regulations.


----------



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

megazone said:


> Broadband downloads expressly DO NOT fall under the FCC regulations.


So think about this...we should grin and keep paying the same TIVO fees as hearing TIVO consumers while getting less than accessible services? I think NOT. :down:

Look...THIS IS A SUGGESTION FORUM so it would be nice if TIVO saw this as an opportunity to improve their services so they dont exclude a potential market of more than 20 million Americans with some type of hearing loss who DO depend on the closed captioning.

I'd rather stand up for what's fair services for all.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You need to calm down. I never said you shouldn't suggest that TiVo add captions to the broadband content. Seems like a good idea.

I was following up to the other poster and confirming that the FCC doesn't have any jurisdiction over the matter.


----------



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

Let's just focus on the main issue and not be telling people to calm down or claiming you were just responding to so and so.

*Hey Megazone *- I wasnt looking to offend anyone.

Glad to see you and others agree that this is a valid TIVO suggestion about adding captions to the product watch feature.

Peace.



megazone said:


> You need to calm down. I never said you shouldn't suggest that TiVo add captions to the broadband content. Seems like a good idea.
> 
> I was following up to the other poster and confirming that the FCC doesn't have any jurisdiction over the matter.


----------



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

Although this isnt about TIVO but it IS about adding captions to broadband video...
I wanted to share this from CNET News:
AOL, WGBH partner on closed-caption online video
http://news.com.com/2110-1038_3-6096900.html?part=rss&tag=6096900&subj=news

I think it's great that AOL is doing this.


----------



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry to say this but its really annoying to get stuff like CNET broadcasts or D-Life broadcasts and they're NOT captioned. TIVO sends their own stuff about new features, etc...theyre tusually captioned! 

Why can't TIVO just say to these CNET, D-LIFE and others..."umm we expect your broadcasts to be captioned as well?" I know business relations can be delicate but not doing captions EXCLUDES people which translate to loss of potential customers which is dumb, dumber and dumberer by any rule.


----------

